# Bought 20 bred heifers



## umpire52 (Oct 26, 2011)

Went and bought 20 bred heifers yesterday should start calving in a month for 60 days. Solid black bred to LB reg. angus bull.

Getting them Saturday and going to calve them at the home farm then move them to pasture about 15 minutes away.

Cost 2900 each now to find another bull to put on them. This will put me at 50 momma cows.

Will try and post pics when they get here Saturday.

Jeff


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Congratulations. Sounds like you got a good price on them. Some have been going for as much as $4000 hereabouts.

Ralph


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

This is second hand information, I heard an ole boy say he saw 70 750# hereford heifers on tv sell yesterday for 3,000$ apiece. One man bought em all


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Congratulations!

Heifer prices are high, especially long bred heifers.

50 momma cows should keep you busy. Calf prices should still be good for a few more years.


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

Did you have the space for them already? Or have to expand there too.. I always run near capacity, so I can't take on more until I clear more land, or gain output on the ground I've got.. Little by little


----------



## umpire52 (Oct 26, 2011)

Picked up another lease and neede something to put on it. With the price of bred cows there was only a couple hundred dollars difference. They all seem calm and very uniform. Does not take long for a nice set of heifers to sell here. Usually gone within a week of being listed somewhere.

Now to find a good black bull to put on them in May

Will be a busy 2 months when they start calving between my other cows and working full time off the farm!

Jeff


----------



## umpire52 (Oct 26, 2011)

Taken 20 minutes after unloading. Good and calm already walking up to truck

Jeff


----------



## umpire52 (Oct 26, 2011)

More pictures


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Some nice looking heifers, may they all drop healthy calves for you


----------



## umpire52 (Oct 26, 2011)

First calf hit the ground last night unassisted about 9:30. Calf was up on feet in 30 minutes and was getting milk 30 minutes after that. Low was around 7. Had plenty of hay unrolled and left calf outside.low was 7 degrees with a couple inches of snow. Tagged this morning and calf was nice and warm.

Bull calf 19 more heifers to go this spring.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice lookin heifers. Is that unusual weather for Arkansas? I didn't think you'd get snow there.


----------



## umpire52 (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes we get snow we normally get snow 4 or times a year this was the first snow this winter.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice looking lil calf. Looks like the right bull for heifers.


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

Congrats on your new heifers, I would love to add more cows but my pocket book won't allow it lol


----------

